# My First Colonoscopy



## puddingpearl (Oct 10, 2011)

Hello, I am 22 years of age and I am scheduled to have a colonoscopy on Friday, prep day is on Thursday (in 2 days time).I have had IBS-D since I was 18 and I am FED UP with it.I am very nervous about the colonoscopy, but right now I am more nervous about the prep day because that is closer. My stomach is in knots already, I don't think sitting about thinking about it is helping.Has anyone got any advice? I have read people suggesting phone or ipod to take into the bathroom with you - are you really in there for that length of time at a time?!?!?!I have been scared of the potential of having this procedure for years and was never offered it as I have never passed blood and the doctor didn't see the need. But within the last year I have lost half a stone making me 8stone 7 pounds so the doctor offered either a monthly weigh in or a colonoscopy. I thought it was time I bit the bullet and did the test for a piece of mind. My IBS started through a traumatic experience followed by an eating disorder and drug taking. This seems so far behind me now but I dont feel like I can get over it because Im left with the constant reminder that is IBS. I wouldn't wish it on my worst enemy.If I dont get the test I'll just always think about it which makes my D worse - it is a viscious cycle.If the results come back clear I am going to start trying alternative therapy.Is the prep really bad and sore?? Please be brutally honest - I'd rather know to prepare myself!Also, I will be asking the doctor anyway, but is there any possibility that my actual stomach is the problem and not my colon?And what are the chances of the doctor asking me to come back for another colonoscopy at a future date (like you have smears every 3 years)? Thanks, Rachel xxx


----------



## TVgirl (Sep 16, 2009)

I was so nervous about the prep day. i just had mine done like a week ago so still fresh in my mind. I had to drink 2 bottles of magnesium citrate. one in the morning and one in the afternoon. It took about 2 hours to kick in. I did not have to sit on the toilet for long periods of time but did have to make frequent trips to the toilet. The first few times you go, you will probably empty alot and then after that it is smaller amounts usually and more watery. So you need to be close to the bathroom.I have a bathroom in my bedroom. so i stayed in my room, set up a little table beside my bed which had all my fluids. I had a thermous with warm chicken broth in there, a container of jello, some bottles of water, apple juice, power drinks (nothing red or orange or anything). I had my laptop with me on my bed. I had a movie that I played on my laptop. I just went back and forth to the bathroom.The first bottle of mag citrate caused me to be quite nauseated for a couple hours. I felt like was going to throw up but didn't. Some people will sip it rather than chug it down like I did. But it went away and then I was fine for the rest of the day. The second bottle...I cheated and only drank half of it but I was only passing clear water.My advice to you, is buy yourself some flushable wet wipes for your bottom and a barrier cream. When you wipe, only dab if you can because it will save your tush from getting sore and raw in the end. You might want some magazines in the bathroom. But honestly I only sat on toilet for like a couple minutes, whatever came out, came out quickly and I was done. It came in waves. like every 30 minutes, sometimes sooner and sometimes a bit longer.Hope that helped. You actually start to feel good in your tummy as it progresses along...well I did anyways.


----------



## puddingpearl (Oct 10, 2011)

Thanks so much for the reply - you have made me feel a lot better.Can you eat broth on prep day? Say, for instance, the Heinz one? I thought you couldn't because it had solid pieces in it.Just read your other post on my other thread (Did you remember or forget) which has also made me feel a bit calmer. It's nice to hear from someone who has just experienced it.My prep day is tomorrow - it has been one very slow week!


----------

